# Passwort MySQL auf Webserver vergessen



## piumer (29. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe leider mein passwort meiner SQL-Datenbank bei meinem Webspace-Provider vergessen. Das Passwort für den FTP-Zugriff habe ich noch. Habe auch PHPmyAdmin in meinem Root-Ordner und kann darauf zugreifen. 

So kann ich doch sicher auch irgendwo mein passwort wiederfinden, oder?

Aber bloß wo?

Gruß piumer


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. März 2004)

müste in der config.inc.php zu finden sein wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ Teac _
> *müste in der config.inc.php zu finden sein wenn ich mich richtig erinnere *


Wenn man bei einem Webhoster an die config.inc.php kommt, dann würde ich von diesem Hoster abraten - "der ginge mit der Sicherheit lasch um" ...... nur so nebenbei =)

Bei den meisten Hostern wird über http auth gearbeitet. Sprich, Du kommst nur mit Deinem Passwort in die phpMyAdmin-Oberfläche.

@piumer: Entweder Du hast irgendwo ein Script wo das Passwort drinsteht (z. B. ein Gästebuch oder Forum, o. ä.) sonst hast Du KEINE Möglichkeit mehr an die Daten zu kommen (es sei denn dein Provider hat einen absoluten Hirni als Administrator, was mich sehr wundern würde und wo ich sage würde: wechsel den Provider!). Die einzige Möglichkeit die dir bleibt: Frage beim Provider an, der wechselt einfach das Passwort und schickt Dir das neue zu!


----------

